
How 'Pokémon GO' Can Lure More Customers to Your Local Business - nimos
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2016/07/09/how-pokemon-go-can-lure-more-customers-to-your-local-business/#234b323d7fe4
======
joeyrideout
_Pokémon GO has a purchasable in-game item called a “Lure Module” which
attracts Pokémon to a particular PokeStop for 30 minutes._

This is really cool. Brick-and-mortar shops are paying to attract people, er,
Pokémon, through the door. I wonder how long it will be before other mobile
games offer similar in-person draws? Say, get some in-game reward in Candy
Crush for buying actual candy from a candy store.

Unfortunately I can't play P:GO because it's not in the Canadian Google Play
store. I am _surrounded_ by people playing it here in the valley, though.

~~~
biafra
You can pull the apk from any phone with:

adb pull /data/app/com.nianticlabs.pokemongo-1/base.apk .

You might need to replace the 1 with a zero sometimes. On older phones you can
copy the APK via:

adb pull /data/app/com.nianticlabs.pokemongo-1.apk .

~~~
Sir_Substance
Also, you know, [https://www.aptoide.com/](https://www.aptoide.com/)

------
kbuck
The Dairy Queen picture in the article is a fake. Compare with this one:
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/z0/4830845696](https://www.flickr.com/photos/z0/4830845696)

~~~
dEnigma
The article seems to have been updated, it now clearly says: "Though the image
below has been photoshopped (“Restrooms” was replaced with “Pokémon”)[...]"

------
squeaky-clean
There's small Japanese garden near me sharing on Facebook how many pokestops
they have, and pictures of Pokemon in the garden (using screenshots of
gameplay). I hadn't heard of them before now, and a few of my friends are
sharing the posts. I think it's a great idea.

------
kelukelugames
Does anyone know how to monitor the Pokemon Go server status? I tweeted
Niantic but they haven't replied.

~~~
biafra
[http://www.mmoserverstatus.com/pokemon_go](http://www.mmoserverstatus.com/pokemon_go)
for total server failures.

It cannot detect all problems with logins for examples.

~~~
kelukelugames
Thanks for the link. I wonder how's implemented. Doesn't seem to be accurate.

------
daheza
If they wanted to capitalize on this some more they should add an option to
turn a location into a pokestop. Currently you can only use the lure trick if
your shop was one of the lucky few that is on the map. They could do the same
thing but with gyms for a larger price. Pokemon Company needs to get some of
the B2B going on.

~~~
Natanael_L
I don't think paying to get your location to become a pokestop is the right
move.

Pokéstop modules are already a pretty good answer, just upgrade the pokéstop
(after requesting one to be added).

I'm guessing a paid subscription model for a permanent lure module could work
too for effective monetization. Same for other kinds of modules, and even
tiers of more powerful modules. Also for more module slots.

------
SimeVidas
PGO = Pokemon Go Optimization; I should become a PGO expert :p

